# Stuart Allison - forgotten composer



## swissape (Dec 29, 2012)

Greetings,

Having recently discovered this composer, I've made this very simple website and would greatly value your opinion about this music.

URL: https://sites.google.com/site/allisonclassical/Home

Many thanks,

- swissape


----------

